# Canadian air force to map Afghanistan



## Ping Monkey (7 Apr 2009)

> Canadian air force to map Afghanistan
> 
> _By Matthew Fisher, Canwest News service     April 6, 2009_
> 
> ...



Original link:  http://www.canada.com/news/Canadian+force+Afghanistan/1469223/story.html


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Apr 2009)

Interesting story. One should remember that it was the RCAF that mapped most of Canada during the interwar period, so a noble tradition continues, although I bet they are glad not to be doing it in Curtiss flying boats and Blackburn Sharks

http://rcaf.com/aircraft/patrol/hs2l/index.php?name=HS-2L

http://www.rcaf.com/aircraft/misc/vedette/index.php?name=Vedette

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackburn_Shark


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2009)

Accurate modern maps are just one of the tools needed for nation building.

A great legacy project for the people of Afghanistan


----------



## KingKikapu (11 Apr 2009)

Nice to see the Aurora's getting in on the lovin'


----------



## Jed (11 Apr 2009)

Now this is a value added tasking.


----------



## Signalman150 (11 Apr 2009)

In addition to Colin P's comment on the historical aspect of this endeavor; I remember my father talking about spending a great deal of time in such sun-and-fun capitals of Canada as Baker Lake, whilst the post-war (i.e. WWII) RCAF mapped Canada's far north.  I believe they used Lancasters for the job.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Apr 2009)

Jed said:
			
		

> Now this is a value added tasking.



As oposed to what ?


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Apr 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> As oposed to what ?



Flying into resort towns.  Having "break-downs." Living in five-star hotels while you wait for the new bucket of prop-wash to be delivered from Greenwood. Hanging out with stewardesses airline attendants.  You know, all those reasons why you guys keep telling us the Air Force is so great.    >


----------



## aesop081 (11 Apr 2009)

Here i thought that busting drug trafficers in central america was a "value added" tasking.

Would spending time in the popular resort of   Shemya going after the driftneters who are single-handedly destroying the west coast fishery count as "value added" ?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Apr 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Here i thought that busting drug trafficers in central america was a "value added" tasking.
> 
> Would spending time in the popular resort of   Shemya going after the driftneters who are single-handedly destroying the west coast fishery count as "value added" ?



You really, really got to take a pill Pat.   You're as strung as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs. ;D


----------



## rampage800 (11 Apr 2009)

This is good but maybe a bit of window dressing really. To think that detailed maps of Kandahar don't already exist that are capable of generating Cat 1-3 coords would probably be a bit of an oversight. Maybe its to generate maps that are releasable to all nations might have been a better way to word it.


----------

